# New to RDA need some help!



## Yoda (21/5/15)

Good day and hello to all...

I want to start rebuilding and have been vaping for about a year and a half. I want to go to vapeki g this weekend and get a device i can rebuild but im stuck at getting a rda or a rta... 

what would you guys suggest..
and some advive on what guage wire to use.. 

(Ps im good with my hands and have backround knowlage in electrics)


----------



## johan (21/5/15)

Yoda said:


> Good day and hello to all...
> 
> I want to start rebuilding and have been vaping for about a year and a half. I want to go to vapeki g this weekend and get a device i can rebuild but im stuck at getting a rda or a rta...
> 
> ...



My advice would be to setup an appointment with VK, explain your indecision, they will arrange someone to assist and try out both RDA and RTA - experience it for yourself before you buy is the best way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yoda (21/5/15)

johan said:


> My advice would be to setup an appointment with VK, explain your indecision, they will arrange someone to assist and try out both RDA and RTA - experience it for yourself before you buy is the best way.


Thanks for the advice will do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (21/5/15)

What mod do you have and tanks do you have?

Are you a mouth or lung hitter ? 

I started with the subtank mini, 28 gauge kanthal.


----------



## Yoda (21/5/15)

@BuzzGlo
I Currently have an iStick 30w and tank is a genitank.
i smoked hookah for long so naturally Im a lung hitter.

I was looking at the Subtank mini but the RDA seems more fun because im really interested in building.
and i have the geni tank aswell. just dont know if i like the subtank mini or a RDA more.


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Yoda said:


> @BuzzGlo
> I Currently have an iStick 30w and tank is a genitank.
> i smoked hookah for long so naturally Im a lung hitter.
> 
> ...



Hi @Yoda

I agree with @johan above - speak to VapeKing and ask them for advice 

But I will give you a little bit of advice here:

A RDA is a dripper. So every time you want to take a few puffs, you have to drip the juice in. Its a pain for mobility but can be quite nice for home use. Also nice to test out new liquids. Drippers are also considered by many to have the best flavour if wicked and coiled properly. 

A RTA is a tank - so it carries juice in the tank which can last you a while - maybe even a day if you dont vape so much. Nice thing is you just pick it up and vape. You get some really good RTAs that have great flavour these days - almost at dripper level. But you also need to build the right coil and get the wicking right for the device. That can take some trial and error. The best part about a tank is convenience. You can use it in the car and when you are out and about. 

I would say you should get one of each. A RDA for playing with different coils and testing juices - and a tank for your normal vaping needs.


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Yoda said:


> Good day and hello to all...
> 
> I want to start rebuilding and have been vaping for about a year and a half. I want to go to vapeki g this weekend and get a device i can rebuild but im stuck at getting a rda or a rta...
> 
> ...



By the way @Yoda - when you get a moment, please formally "introduce" yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Yoda (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Yoda
> 
> I agree with @johan above - speak to VapeKing and ask them for advice
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply 
Will get on of each but the RDA seems better at the moment
I like fiddling with things LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Yoda said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Will get on of each but the RDA seems better at the moment
> I like fiddling with things LOL



Super!

When you go to VapeKing tell them to show you a RDA that allows for good lung hits and something that's fairly easy to build.


----------



## Yoda (21/5/15)

@Silver 
Introduced myself and will do so but found a member who is willing to sell me his old gear to get me started and see if i like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

